# Nov/Dec GR News - Field issue



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Ann, first I'm very jealous that you have yours already, I suspect I won't get mine until after New Year's.
Secondly I can't wait to read your interview with Mercedes, and how lucky you are to know her on a personal level! 
These goldens of ours, their lives are so wonderful yet bittersweet. 

PS How does the back cover look?


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Back Cover: Fabulous!
And I missed the beautiful ad for Tito on pg 35

This issue has so many great articles, just did a very quick skim through. Can't wait to grab a couple hours to read the whole thing.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

::sigh:: I guess you convinced me to finally subscribe. Now to squeeze that money out of the budget...

Can't wait to read it


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sooo looking forward to getting my issue! Sounds like it is a great one!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Will likely be mid-Jan before it makes its way to the Great White North for me! Cannot wait to get to read Bonnie the article about her dad's family!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Kimberely took a picture of it and posted it on Facebook...it does not do it justice, but I got to see all the pics  If anybody wants me to post it here, I will. Great job Annie!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Please post it!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Is it okay to post it?? I know many forum members that do not get GR news would love to see it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you post a link to the facebook pics of it? I'd love to see as well.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Exciting! I can't wait to get mine but I probably won't get it until after the new year.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

It is on Kim's page...let me know if you can not see it. You can befriend me (Kelli Fayard-Mullen) and that should work too.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I will post the ad later on...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is the ad...the only change was I mis-spelled Faelan's name on this proof, it is correct in the real ad.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

My very first issue of the Golden Retriever News came today. I feel like a hit a jackpot.
I have just taken a quick look but WOW. I can't wait to read some of the articles.

Annie, the back cover does look great, Tito's page rocks, and I love the page you did for Puzzle.

Ann, the tribute page to your greatly loved boy brought a tear to my eye and a smile to my face.

I may be spending the next month looking up pedigrees!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! You are amazing!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Beautiful*! Thank you so much, Anney, it is perfect! Thank you Barb for your efforts in making this happen. Can't wait for mine to come!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

AHHHH!!! It is SO SO perfect! I love it!!!! I cannot wait to see the real thing when my issue comes. This is my very favorite issue of the year and I can't wait to read it cover to cover.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww, Faelan's name is misspelled................


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it's correct in the real ad, just not in the proof 



Sunrise said:


> Aww, Faelan's name is misspelled................


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Emily, Ace looks great in there. Stoney is tiptops of my list for Lushie! Cool photo of Tracer too( such a handsome boy), and everyone else.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think it's correct in the real ad, just not in the proof


Oh, that is great news!! I loved the ad


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

My little guy is supposedly in an ad in there. Nice picture of him my wife took while she was in the retired gun station at a trial last spring.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I loved the section on Tigathoe. I grew up with a son of Tigathoe's Funky Farquar, and my first dog Joplin, who came to college with me and companioned me through my twenties and into my thirties( he lived to be almost 16), was a Quar granson and a prince of a dog- perfect.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, my King was a Tigathoe descendant - and I always swore I'd have another some day !!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A breeder who lived in Maine but moved away(maybe to VA?)bred under the prefix Sundial, and I still thank my lucky stars whenever I think of her that she trusted me with Joplin. I took him absolutely everywhere, hotels, writers conferences, and when I was a faculty intern at Kingswood Oxford School, he even came to the ski mountains for meets and practices bc I had to coach Boys Varsity Skiing after classes. He lived so long he was almost white, and everyone affectionately called him Bones. The day in his 15th year hemangiosarcoma did get the best of him, Tippykayak carried him down the steep staircase to the New Haven emergency hospital, where our vet met us in tears, and it was the end of an era for a truly old fashioned and loving-hearted dog.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I keep wishing they would make an e-edition of the GR News. It would save so much money in posting and printing. And wouldn't it be cool if they kept an online database for members that they could search through old articles and have constant access to them?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a great layout Anney. I love it. I iwsh I had the money to subscribe well maybe this yr I can scrape it together.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just saw this post and want to mention that is a great ad !!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice ad Anney!!

I wish I could subscribe to the GR News online, it would be so much easier. I have been meaning to subscribe for a couple years now.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know, nothing replaces that thrill when you open up the mailbox and a new issue of the GRNews is inside! Maybe with their members-only section they will look into at least archiving the articles at some point. 
Membership is only $55 for the US, the value of the GRNews far outweighs that. I can't imagine being "in goldens" and not getting the GRNews


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Is this the right GR News? 

The Golden Retriever

If so, they offer a free copy that doubtless includes a subscription form.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a problem with mailing things out:no:, that is why I still don't have a subscription yet.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I have a problem with mailing things out:no:, that is why I still don't have a subscription yet.


Me too! That's why I never get my water bill paid on time - it's the only one that still goes through the mail.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Is this the right GR News?
> 
> The Golden Retriever
> 
> If so, they offer a free copy that doubtless includes a subscription form.


No that does not look like the right thing


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> No that does not look like the right thing


Thanks! How about this one?

http://grca.org/thegrca/grcanews.html


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Me too! That's why I never get my water bill paid on time - it's the only one that still goes through the mail.


That is why I always over pay on my garbage bill!! It may be late, but atleast I still have a credit.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks! How about this one?
> 
> Golden Retriever Club of America - The GRCA Club


yep, that should be it!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Is this the right GR News?
> 
> The Golden Retriever
> 
> If so, they offer a free copy that doubtless includes a subscription form.



Ummmm....no -- totally not it!

Golden Retriever Club of America - AKC National Breed Club is where you need to look. To get the GRNews you need to either subscribe through GRCA or become a member of GRCA.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a suggestion to make for all who really enjoy the Field issue of the GR News: let the GRCA Board know.

Over the past several years, thanks to the Field Education Committee and others, a committed effort has been made to make this issue special, including being supported by ads.

I think it would be helpful to let the Board know how meaningful this issue is to many of us. And I think they would love to hear from those GRF members who joined together to place the ad.

I don't like posting email addresses on a forum. The GRCA Board email as well as individual Board member's emails are on pg 4 of the recent issue. Or you can send me a PM.

Thanks,


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yippee skippy i finally got my issue!!! Love it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh oh oh I sure hope mine comes today! Our mail doesn't get here until about 5:00 p.m.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dang it! I just got back from the post office. Two bills, no GRN :no:.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, yes, YES!!! My GR News came today  Thank you for making sure Faelan's name was spelled correctly Anney  

Plus, my Clean Run came today AND Towhee's RN certificate came. A good day for my mailbox 

ETA: Plus emails have confirmed Towhee's too-sexy-for-my-panties panties have shipped plus her dumbbells plus her new collar; belated Christmas on its way for Ms Towhee!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay I got mine! I love Fisher's and Tito's ad! Love the article on Fisher and his DDHF. I am enjoying all the field articles.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Also for those of us with bitches make sure you read Life's a Bitch


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Got mine today, too!!!!! Best issue EVER!!! I'm going to sit and read and re-read and re-read it! Awesome!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love Tito's ad  



hotel4dogs said:


> Got mine today, too!!!!! Best issue EVER!!! I'm going to sit and read and re-read and re-read it! Awesome!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well shoot! Am I the only one who hasn't received it yet???


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

No.... BOO HOOO HOOOO! I still don't have mine... I did get something else cool in the mail though


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> No.... BOO HOOO HOOOO! I still don't have mine... I did get something else cool in the mail though


Does it go on a bar?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Smarty pants!!!


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Still nothing here. I never check the mail--I let my wife go through it and put out anything I need to deal with. However, I have been checking the mail every day when I get home since everyone is getting their field issue. I love reading all the ads. Hopefully mine will come soon.


----------



## Tamarackgoldens (Mar 10, 2010)

Great idea to thank the Board for the issue. I will do that now. Congrats to all of you who have such beautiful ads. I am calling it the Fisher issue. Great articles too. Have trained with Mercedes in Texas when we go for training. She is a grand lady and is still breeding quality dogs. Amazing to hear her stories. I now have my winter reading lined up for the next couple weeks. Again, you all did a great job with your group and individual ads.


----------

